# How to get rid of stucco??



## Liz342 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, I just recently bought a house and every room has stucco on the walls.  We know the person who did the walls and he said there is drywall underneath, he just didn't want to mess with finishing it, so he did the stucco.  We would like to get rid of the stucco but we have no idea how!  Any tips?


----------



## jdougn (Mar 29, 2009)

Have the walls been painted? If not, rent a power sander with dust collector and sand. If they have been painted, sanding through the paint will be difficult.  
Also, how heavy is the stucco? If its not too bad you may be able to apply a couple of "skim coat" layers of new drywall mud on top as long as the wall is primed first.
hth, Doug


----------

